# Weekly Playboy Japan's Manga Girlfriend Survey



## Animeblue (Feb 13, 2011)

*This year's eighth issue of Shueisha's Weekly Playboy magazine printed the results of its survey of which manga character that men in their 20s want as their girlfriend on February 7. The results from 1,000 regular manga readers nationwide are as follows: 


Nami (One Piece) 
Nico Robin (One Piece) 
Boa Hancock (One Piece) 
Tsukasa Nishino (Ichigo 100%) 
Minami Asakura (Touch) 

Also according to Weekly Playboy's survey, the favorite manga among men in their 20s are (in order) 
1. One Piece
2.  Naruto
3. Bakuman. 

the old ranking
1. One Piece
2. Fullmetal Alchemist 
3. Hunterx Hunter
4. Naruto
5. Bleach

link*


----------



## XMURADX (Feb 13, 2011)

lol, Well, I would take the first 2 for a date for sure.


----------



## Eisenheim (Feb 13, 2011)

Nami and Robin.


----------



## p-lou (Feb 13, 2011)

minami-chan should be number 1 ):



p-lou said:


> minami-chan should be number 1 ):


----------



## Animeblue (Feb 13, 2011)

*


XMURADX said:



			lol, Well, I would take the first 2 for a date for sure. 

Click to expand...


just Robin and Boa Hancock for me  *


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 13, 2011)

why


oh why


----------



## Wolfarus (Feb 13, 2011)

Given how popular OP is, kind of (not) suprising that the 3 females who have been given the most screen time (2 of them are main chars, ffs) are among the top pics.

But really.. MOST male anime fans would love to date the characters. They -are- drawn to be sexually appealing, after all. 

So yeh.. just a big "duh" imo.


----------



## Ender (Feb 13, 2011)

fuck yessssss  soon we shall take over the world ....


----------



## Kool-Aid (Feb 13, 2011)

well, that's just like their opinion, man


----------



## Blinky (Feb 13, 2011)

I would go "Japan " 

But for some reason I'm happy that Minami made it into the top 5.


----------



## Sito (Feb 13, 2011)

The first 2 and #5 deserved to be there, 3 is just there cause she has huge boobs.


----------



## Bubyrd Ratcatcher (Feb 13, 2011)

Minami and Tsukasa are good choices


----------



## Aldric (Feb 13, 2011)

Where is Hinata-chan :- (


----------



## MdB (Feb 13, 2011)

Who cares?


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 13, 2011)

All thats left now is to see Obama wearing a Straw Hat and Oda becoming the King od the Universe


----------



## Chrno (Feb 13, 2011)

Physically I understand why people would want Nami..but to date? really? she's probably be the type that robs ya dry in one night, you wake up and your account is closed in every bank lol.


----------



## Inugami (Feb 13, 2011)

Wow Bakuman just owned Bleach in dat one.


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Feb 13, 2011)

Well bleach is obviously for kids....


----------



## Aldric (Feb 13, 2011)

Nishino-tan so moe


----------



## Bleach (Feb 13, 2011)

NISHINOOOOO


----------



## Inugami (Feb 13, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 said:


> Well bleach is obviously for kids....


Naruto and One Piece are also over on kidz and they got a place too... still I can see why people in their 20's  would see them more worthy than Bleach.


----------



## MdB (Feb 13, 2011)

GaaraoftheDesert1 makes another dumb post. What a surprise.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 13, 2011)

It's funny because everytime one of these WHICH CARTOON DO YOU DREAM OF MARRYING DURING YOUR INNUMERABLE NIGHTS OF SOUL CRUSHING LONELINESS polls surface, I notice that despite being the second most popular shonen in japan, there's never any Naruto character in them

It seems people realize there's not a single half decent character in Naruto but then it begs the question

Why the fuck is it so popular

A mystery for the ages


----------



## Akatora (Feb 13, 2011)

the poll isn't that surprising, one is tempted to think even in manga land, they hardly know anything but OP


Oh well I just have to disagree with how biatched popularity is


----------



## Aldric (Feb 13, 2011)

Akatora if it can make you feel better female otakus would like to marry Ichigo and Hitsugaya

Just like you


----------



## Aokiji (Feb 13, 2011)

p-lou said:


> minami-chan should be number 1 ):



I'd hit it.





If I was 16. 



Aldric said:


> It's funny because everytime one of these WHICH CARTOON DO YOU DREAM OF MARRYING DURING YOUR INNUMERABLE NIGHTS OF SOUL CRUSHING LONELINESS polls surface, I notice that despite being the second most popular shonen in japan, there's never any Naruto character in them
> 
> It seems people realize there's not a single half decent character in Naruto but then it begs the question
> 
> ...



Part 1 gets people hooked, people are too lazy to break a habit, so they keep going with the crappy rest.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 13, 2011)

What the what the 0o!!!




> Statistics reveal only a small minority of One Piece readers are actually the children Shonen Jump is normally considered as targeted at – instead, almost 90% are adults, with the manga boasting more elderly than juvenile readers.
> 
> The readership statistics:
> 
> ...


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 13, 2011)

Lol at Akatora. U mad?

Did you not "redden" the OP correctly?

Bleach is a joke. Get over it.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 13, 2011)

roguezan said:


> Lol at Akatora. U mad?
> 
> Did you not "redden" the OP correctly?
> 
> Bleach is a joke. Get over it.




The world is Madness rouguezan

It has always been and will always be




Bleach is something else which makes it entertaining for me


you can make the best movie on imdb but if it's the same as 10 other movies i've already seen It'll get medium grades at best from me



OP while not a bad series is laughably over hyped

It's a standard shounen at best

Bleach may be a joke and could have been so much better, but OP...OP never was made for me as is blantly obvious with how rarely the comedy or emotions shown are a hit


----------



## Akatora (Feb 13, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Akatora if it can make you feel better female otakus would like to marry Ichigo and Hitsugaya
> 
> Just like you




Your being plain stupid if you think my problem is no place for Bleach in the list


The stupidity is the lack of differant series which means as much as asking 1000 random girls about waht is the best Vampire series and they say Twilight

then afterwards go out and say Twilight is the best vampire series ever


Biatched polls that show nothing but popularity

It's the same problem i got with the weekly TOCs it doesn't matter to me which series it is but anything that is placed as no 1 90% of the time simply due to popularity is stupid hype about popularity and not quallity


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 13, 2011)

Akatora said:


> The world is Madness rouguezan
> 
> It has always been and will always be
> 
> ...



Then pray tell, what is Bleach? This series is as cliched and generic as they come, from the weekly asspulls of power, to the mediocre characterization, to the laughably bad artwork (seriously does Kubo even know how to do a simple fucking background, Jesus) and boring and irrelevant plot devices.

The only thing original about Bleach is how bad it is. It is the epitome of everything downright grotesque about shounen. Hell, it shames the very genre.

Naruto should be lucky it has Bleach around. At least they know they can never be that bad. Until Kishi proves wrong that is.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 13, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Your being plain stupid if you think my problem is no place for Bleach in the list
> 
> 
> The stupidity is the lack of differant series which means as much as asking 1000 random girls about waht is the best Vampire series and they say Twilight
> ...



Who would you like to make babies with Akatora Ichigo-kun or Hitsugaya-chan


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 13, 2011)

any thread which has 'Manga Girlfriend Survey' in the title is bound to be awful and attract equally awful posters as well

hence, Akatora


----------



## Akatora (Feb 13, 2011)

roguezan said:


> Then pray tell, what is Bleach? This series is as cliched and generic as they come, from the weekly asspulls of power, to the mediocre characterization, to the laughably bad artwork (seriously does Kubo even know how to do a simple fucking background, Jesus) and boring and irrelevant plot devices.
> 
> The only thing original about Bleach is how bad it is. It is the epitome of everything downright grotesque about shounen. Hell, it shames the very genre.
> 
> Naruto should be lucky it has Bleach around. At least they know they can never be that bad. Until Kishi proves wrong that is.



best i can offer is i agree to disagree with you


Bleach got plenty cliches but it got an edge to it that I find refreshing, I enjoy it a lot though would have prefered a hell of a lot of changes doneto the series ever since I first picked it up 6? years ago


OP is a series that ast times is close to making me puke over how much they try to force an action/emotion out of the reader(worst time was Robin's flashback left the series for like a year or 1? after reading some of that barf)


And seriously your talking about lack of backgrounds?
I could as easily talk about how I find OP character design to be plain silly in a lot of cases but it is due to the Artists decission which is the same for Kubo's common lack of bacgrounds

saying he can't draw em show ignorance from your part


----------



## God Movement (Feb 13, 2011)

hey akatora i heard you like trains


----------



## Aldric (Feb 13, 2011)

God Movement said:


> hey akatora i heard you like trains



Yeah, mantrains

ROFL LAMAOF RFLMO


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 13, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Your being plain stupid if you think my problem is no place for Bleach in the list
> 
> 
> The stupidity is the lack of differant series which means as much as asking 1000 random girls about waht is the best Vampire series and they say Twilight
> ...





> *quality*





> *quality*





> *quality*



Wait, what? 

Did you just imply that Bleach has quality?

I'm sorry....but I am going to have to steal something from Narcissus.

[YOUTUBE]lb8fWUUXeKM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Akatora (Feb 13, 2011)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> any thread which has 'Manga Girlfriend Survey' in the title is bound to be awful and attract equally awful posters as well
> 
> hence, Akatora






Sure... but you don't seem to have figured yet the reasoning -_-


Get rid of the food to avoid scavangers


Without dealing with the root to the problem this scavanger Isn't going anywhere soon


----------



## Akatora (Feb 13, 2011)

roguezan said:


> Wait, what?
> 
> Did you just imply that Bleach has quality?
> 
> ...





I'm seriously considering to neg you for your stupidity


I was talking about One Pieces lacking the quallity to be considered number 1 in Weekly jump 90% of the time

Having the worst chapter of OP out rank the best of Gintama,naruto,bakuman,belzebob,bleach,reborn, etc


Is plain stupidity



It's the kind of reality that isn't worth the meal to vomit over


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 13, 2011)

Akatora said:


> I'm seriously considering to neg you for your stupidity
> 
> 
> I was talking about One Pieces lacking the quallity to be considered number 1 in Weekly jump 90% of the time
> ...



Akatora? Calling someone stupid? 

Talk about the irony.

EDIT: Lol at your neg Akatora. Someone's a mad doggie.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 13, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Who would you like to make babies with Akatora Ichigo-kun or Hitsugaya-chan




I'll be generous and allow you to get both of them


Your the one who brought bleach into this thread Aldric... Not I so yuo can keep them company


----------



## riki-oh (Feb 13, 2011)

fuck tatsuya minami-chan is mine


----------



## Akatora (Feb 13, 2011)

roguezan said:


> Akatora? Calling someone stupid?
> 
> Talk about the irony.
> 
> EDIT: Lol at your neg Akatora. Someone's a mad doggie.




I'm to lazy of mind and body to be bright, but the ignorance and behavior of so many in this thread my own included Is so typical that It's kinda getting boring


Every time I say something about how OP isn't worthy of it's hype some random OP fan jumps in and start talking like Bleach is my one and only manga... If you can't see the ignorance shown by so many it's a sad reallity 



Am I mad, who knows, am I annoyed at how hard it is for so many here to get my point youd be damn right

I do however blame myself partly for not being better at explaining my mind


----------



## Blinky (Feb 13, 2011)

.....wut ?


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 13, 2011)

Akatora said:


> I'm to lazy of mind and body to be bright, but the ignorance and behavior of so many in this thread my own included Is so typical that It's kinda getting boring
> 
> 
> Every time I say something about how OP isn't worthy of it's hype some random OP fan jumps in and start talking like Bleach is my one and only manga... If you can't see the ignorance shown by so many it's a sad reallity
> ...



You still angry Akatora? Do you need some Bleach fanarts to make you feel better?

I would've offered Kubo's cock, but its already shoved so far up your ass there would be no point.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 13, 2011)

roguezan said:


> Maybe the reason is that unlike Naruto and Bleach, One Piece is actually good.









that was a good one



In other words your just another guy who want to be tough saying your wrong because I say you are


that kind of attitude belong in the schoolyard at best


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 13, 2011)

Akatora said:


> that was a good one
> 
> 
> 
> In other words your just another guy who want to be tough guy saying your wrong because I say you are





roguezan said:


> You still angry Akatora? Do you need some Bleach fanarts to make you feel better?
> 
> I would've offered Kubo's cock, but its already shoved so far up your ass there would be no point.



Here's the new edited comment I posted (though my original point stands). Please I want to help you. 

Also, what the fuck are talking about?


----------



## Blade (Feb 13, 2011)

Blinky said:


> .....wut ?




Subs are unavailable at the moment.


----------



## p-lou (Feb 13, 2011)

riki-oh said:


> fuck tatsuya minami-chan is mine



u wanna fight?


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 13, 2011)

Akatora, why are you a Bleachfag in every thread you go in?

Akatora, do you think Ulquiorra is kawaii desu? pek

Do you think Aizen-sama is the greatest villain of all time and could beat Lucifer Morningstar?

Please Akatora I need these answers.


----------



## riki-oh (Feb 13, 2011)

i don't want to fight my bestest bud

let's let minami-chan decide and we'll agree to not hold a grudge


----------



## p-lou (Feb 13, 2011)

that is fair

i couldn't argue against anything minami-chan decided

and i don't want to fight my best pal either


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 13, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Well back in the day lets see how many was it
> 
> 
> 2-3 versions of the anime
> ...



Is anybody here a translator?


----------



## MdB (Feb 13, 2011)

I really don't care whether you like or dislike One Piece. Although Bleach is a textbook example of how to not write and draw a manga, with little masterpieces like:


----------



## Gain (Feb 13, 2011)

p-lou can have her

two wolves can do this much damage think how much the aggregate explosion would do; it clearly didn't happen.


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 13, 2011)

MdB said:


> I really don't care whether you like or dislike One Piece. Although Bleach is a textbook example of how to not write and draw a manga, with little masterpieces like:



Kubo is truly a once in a lifetime genius.

I only wish my feeble human mind could comprehend his greatness.


----------



## p-lou (Feb 13, 2011)

oh boy

little nitta sure is a cutie

but i don't think she's quite the gf material minami-chan is


----------



## Akatora (Feb 13, 2011)

roguezan said:


> Akatora, why are you a Bleachfag in every thread you go in?



Because OPwankers ask me to
Of the HST Bleach will forever be my favorite
Is it my favorite stoy? no
is it my favorite verse? no
I'm a bleachfan and opponent to OP wank 



roguezan said:


> Akatora, do you think Ulquiorra is kawaii desu? pek



Go to the bleach fanart department and you should realize my opinion t that subject.
I find it ruining the characters images to see all of those fangirl changes

seriously ake a look at how they changed Grimmjow into a stupid housecat or other similar silly stuff




roguezan said:


> Do you think Aizen-sama is the greatest villain of all time and could beat Lucifer Morningstar?



Is he the Greatest Villain of all time?
no
Is he a great Villain?
not yet 
do I find him to be a good villain?
hmm... I suppose i do since he isn't as typical as most other shounen villains



Hope this helps


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 13, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Because OPwankers ask me to
> Of the HST Bleach will forever be my favorite
> Is it my favorite stoy? no
> is it my favorite verse? no
> ...



So you like housecats, Akatora?

Do you like them as much as you like trains?


----------



## Akatora (Feb 13, 2011)

roguezan said:


> So you like housecats, Akatora?
> 
> Do you like them as much as you like trains?



fishing, fishing fishing oh look it's a bite


ah to bad just another old shoe


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 13, 2011)

Akatora said:


> fishing, fishing fishing oh look it's a bite
> 
> 
> ah to bad just another old shoe



Akatora, what are you talking about?

Please, if you're going to post, please don't butcher the English language, its been through enough already.


----------



## Blinky (Feb 13, 2011)

I don't know who's worse here, Akatora or roguezan.


----------



## Akatora (Feb 13, 2011)

Blinky said:


> I don't know who's worse here, Akatora or roguezan.




I suppose I am


I likely got more posts related to similar discussions


It wouldn't surprise me if they took up more than half my post amount...


----------



## The Doctor (Feb 13, 2011)

such a funny thread


----------



## hisoga (Feb 14, 2011)

and i thought i'm in "Weekly Playboy Japan's Manga Girlfriend Survey " thread...


----------



## IDGabrielHM (Feb 14, 2011)

Thread contains almost 2 pages of manga girlfriend chatter and over 2 pages of butthurt.

Proportion seems about right.


All told I'm not sure I'd want any of those girls as my girlfriend.  If most of the readers who picked these gals are in their 20's they aught to know that hot stuff does not a good girlfriend make; they need to be comfortable with what they will be getting most of the time from her, which is a pissed-off facial expression directed at them.



........

I'm not sure how old any of those characters are.  Someone in the know tell me, did a bunch of 20-somethings admit to wanting to hook up with a bunch of minors or are the top 5 legit material?


----------



## Kuya (Feb 14, 2011)

dat One Piece


----------



## Sabotage (Feb 14, 2011)

I thought this thread had been derailed.


----------



## Black Leg Sanji (Feb 14, 2011)

Akatora said:


> Bleach is something else which makes it entertaining for me



Nope

Its simply a poor attempt at mimicking YYH



> you can make the best movie on imdb but if it's the same as 10 other movies i've already seen It'll get medium grades at best from me



I dont even get what you are trying to say here



> OP while not a bad series is laughably over hyped



Which can also be said about certain other SJ series



> It's a standard shounen at best



So tell me then, what other shounens has the same concept (Pirates with devil fruits)



> Bleach may be a joke and could have been so much better



Obviously 



> but OP...OP never was made for me as is blantly obvious with how rarely the comedy or emotions shown are a hit



....you didnt feel anything at all during Doctor Hilurukus final moments?

You monster


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Feb 14, 2011)

Heh, I didn't anticipate Bakuman would be in the top three. Maybe I should get around to reading it instead of just watching the anime. I'm entertained that despite Naruto being second on favorite there aren't any datable girls. But then I realized their age and the age of the ones taking the questionaire and I end up rather relieved.  Cheers for the lovely 28+ Robin, the character I favored when I read One Piece a million years ago.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 14, 2011)

Minami should be number one 

And Asagi should be in the top 5. Same with Fuuka.


----------



## RoseWhirlpool (Feb 15, 2011)

Can some1 explain Nami or Robin's appeal?  (Non OP reader)  Or maybe it's just a Japanese thing...


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 15, 2011)

RoseWhirlpool said:


> Can some1 explain Nami or Robin's appeal?  (Non OP reader)  Or maybe it's just a Japanese thing...



They're shaped like hourglasses - 
It's actually surprising that Japan has chosen curves, hips and boobs over they're usual obsessions.


----------



## RoseWhirlpool (Feb 15, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> They're shaped like hourglasses -
> It's actually surprising that Japan has chosen curves over they're usual obsessions.



But it's got to be more than that.  Lots of charas are shaped that way.  What are Japanese' usual obsessions btw?


----------



## Stilzkin (Feb 15, 2011)

RoseWhirlpool said:


> But it's got to be more than that.  Lots of charas are shaped that way.



sort of..but not really. Female manga characters may often have big boobs when they are suppose to be hot but thats not an hourglass shape. Many artists don't exaggerate the hips and just do the big boobs.

The simple fact that OP is extremly popular means they are going to choose the girls shaped like that from OP rather than another series.



> What are Japanese' usual obsessions btw?



loli's

Japan has an obsession with young looking girls (which is the opposite of an hourglass girl).


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 15, 2011)

RoseWhirlpool said:


> But it's got to be more than that.  Lots of charas are shaped that way.



Maybe. But they're drawn pretty distinctly compared to their curvy peers. 



> What are Japanese' usual obsessions btw?



*Spoiler*: __ 










Eight year olds, dude.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 15, 2011)

Kodomo no Jikan is a better example


----------



## Spica (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't get the appeal of Bakuman (read the first 30 chapters and it was boring as hell, most of its popularity must be because of all the wannabe-mangakas in the reader audience). 

Other than that, I started following One Piece again (I bought the first 20 volumes before it got out of print in my country), so no complains there  Go Nami and Robin~ Boobies over non-boobies.


----------



## Blackfeather Dragon (Feb 15, 2011)

Aldric said:


> Akatora if it can make you feel better female otakus would like to marry Ichigo and Hitsugaya
> 
> Just like you


why so much hate



hisoga said:


> and i thought i'm in "Weekly Playboy Japan's Manga Girlfriend Survey " thread...


me too, guys lets please keep this on topic



Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Heh, I didn't anticipate Bakuman would be in the top three. Maybe I should get around to reading it instead of just watching the anime.


yeah I am surprise that bakuman made the list of most read, anyways it is good, just don't expect action


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Feb 15, 2011)

Spica said:


> I don't get the appeal of Bakuman (read the first 30 chapters and it was boring as hell, most of its popularity must be because of all the wannabe-mangakas in the reader audience).



When your tagline is From the Creators of Death Note, you're gonna be popular. Though its not mindblowlingly amazing every chapter, its solid enough. Also, part of the fun is all meta, and how the authors try to deal with being true to themselves and selling out. 

I'm surprised its up there too, and by the lack of seinen. 
No Vagabond . 



			
				Mist Puppet said:
			
		

> Kodomo no Jikan is a better example



What's that?


----------



## Dark Travis (Feb 15, 2011)

The Full Survey:
Link removed

*Q: Who would you want as your lover?*
1. Nami
2. Nico Robin
3. Boa Hancock
3. Nishino Tsukasa, Ichigo 100%
4. Asakura Minami, Touch

*Q: Who would you want to marry?*
1. Nami
2. Onoda Yura, Futari Ecchi
3. Nico Robin
4. Boa Hancock
5. Inoue Orihime, Bleach

*Q: Who would you want to fuck?*
1. Nami
2. Mine Fujiko, Lupin III
3. Boa Hancock
4. Nico Robin
5. Onoda Yura, Futari Ecchi

*Q: Who would you want as your mom?*
1. Nico Robin
2. Isono Fune, Sazae-san
3. (Hajime no) Ippo's mom
4. Nami
5. Bulma, Dragonball

*Q: Who would you like to care for you in a Nurse's uniform?*
1. nami
2. nico robin
3. mashiba kumi, hajime no ippo
4. inoue orihime, bleach
5. Reiko Katherine Akimoto, Kochikame

*Q: Who would you want as your little sister?*
1. Nami
2. Hirasawa Yuu, K-On!
3. Nefertari Vivi
4. Yotsuba, yotsuba
5. Dorami, Doraemon

*Q. Who would you NOT want to hang out with?*
1. Nami
2. Chichi, Dragonball
3. Haruno Sakura, Naruto
4. Alvida
5. Nico Robin

translated by Anonymous


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 15, 2011)

Nami as a little sister?

That's odd. Glad to see Yotsuba on there though


----------



## Blinky (Feb 15, 2011)

> Q: Who would you want to fuck?
> 1. *Nami*
> 2. Mine Fujiko, Lupin III
> 3. Boa Hancock
> ...



Japan


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 15, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> What's that?


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 15, 2011)

So they want to marry, fuck, and have Nami as a little sister, but they don't want to hang out with her. 

lol


----------



## Glued (Feb 15, 2011)

Dark Travis said:


> The Full Survey:
> Link removed
> 
> *Q: Who would you want as your lover?*
> ...



Despite all that, Nami is the one that they most likely don't want to hang around


----------



## Malumultimus (Feb 15, 2011)

Yui would be the best little sister. How is she so cute? The world may never know...


----------



## Mist Puppet (Feb 15, 2011)

Who wouldn't want that as their little sister? 

The Castanet Hero


----------



## Mook Mook the Bushman (Feb 15, 2011)

Dark Travis said:


> The Full Survey:
> 
> *Q: Who would you want as your lover?*
> 1. Nishimora
> ...


My personal feelings on how the poll should look


----------



## RoseWhirlpool (Feb 16, 2011)

Fenix Down said:


> Maybe. But they're drawn pretty distinctly compared to their curvy peers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




AGGGGHH!  Otakus who create these shows are ruining Japanese guys reputation worldwide.




Ben Grimm said:


> Despite all that, Nami is the one that they most likely don't want to hang around




Japanese don't know anything but One Piece.  It is their world.  Damn its like Nami is the only chara they know.


----------



## Gutsu (Feb 16, 2011)

Nami while hot is the last person you would want as a lover. She will steal your money when your not looking and is high maintenance. Boa on the other hand will be loyal to you and won't care if your rich or not, you being with her would be more than enough for her to make her happy. Robin is okay but she has a bit of a dull personality.


----------



## MdB (Feb 16, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> Who wouldn't want that as their little sister?
> 
> The Castanet Hero



Because no one wants someone who can barely maintain her bodily functions.


----------

